# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 УСН обновление

## frmgelezo

Как правильно обновить УСН ред. 1.2 (7.70.123) до ред 1.3 (7.70.174)?
Учитывая что изменялся план счетов и возможно еще что то.
Нужно ли искать все версии обновлений который были между ними, и обновлять последовательно? (если да то где найти)
Или можно сразу обновить последним?

----------


## konyavka

В семерке все обновления кумулятивные, поэтому искать промежуточные не надо. Если в конфигурацию вносились изменения, тогда, если вы не опытный пользователь, обновление возложите на плечи специалиста, если же изменений не было никаких, то обновите УСН на последний релиз. Только не забудьте сделать архив базы до обновления.

----------


## vovchicnn

Добавляю к совету от konyavka.
Всё так, только после обновления проверьте настройку констант (много новых), ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО перепроведите все документы начисления зрплаты и закрыия месяца, начиная с начала года (это необходимо для правильного отражения и расчётов страховых взносов в новых релизах).
P.S. Уже вышел 175 релиз! Делайте всё до кучи! При проблемах в обновлении пишите мне, подскажу.

----------


## akella21

Доброго времени суток!
Будьте так сказочно любезны, подскажите, как обновить конфигурацию УСН : Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2010 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН
md не вижу после разархивацииИ?

----------


## vovchicnn

> как обновить конфигурацию УСН : Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2010 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН
> md не вижу после разархивацииИ?


Судя по всему, Вы пользуетесь дистрибом ОТЧЁТНОСТИ, а не конфигурации. Естественно, там MD-шника нет... Зайдите в раздел "ПОПРОШАЙКА", там найдёте релиз 175, установите его (пофиг куда), он будет установлен с отчётностью. Пользуйтесь MD-шником из новой конфы для обновления Вашей, а каталог отчётности просто скопируйте оттуда в свою базу, и ни какой мудянки!!! Да, если у Вас всё-таки релиз конфы, а не отчётности, то элементарно: распаковываете, открываете Disk1 - Setup.exe. Вот вам и чистая 175 вместе с отчётностью.
Если непонятно выражаюсь, пишите 1c-sos@rambler.ru

----------


## akella21

Спасибо за помощь,я справилась

----------

